# New Climber - What are the most common causes of accidents on DdRT?



## windsurferk (Jun 10, 2020)

After watching dozens of youtube videos and reading The Tree Climber's Companion, I took the plunge and ordered the basic gear for a MRS/DdRT setup like the one shown in this video -- clove hitch on my harness carabiner and a blake's hitch for ascending/descending. I'm using a friction saver in the tree and have made several short climbs to get the hang of things. So far, so good. I'm excited to climb higher.

Whenever I'm starting out a new, potentially dangerous, hobby, I like to ask those with more experience how a beginner is most likely to hurt himself to avoid having to learn the hard way! What are the most common causes of accidents among recreational climbers using MRS/DdRT? I don't plan on doing tree work or handling a saw in the trees. This is purely recreational (for now).

My gear/setup:
ROPE, ARBORMASTER HAWKEYE 150'
SADDLE, NEW TRIBE TWIST
CARABINER, PIRATE AUTO-LOCK
FRICTION SAVER, CAMP HERBOL 120cm

Thanks in advance for your tips.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Jun 10, 2020)

Go slow, never rush. 
Play around in smaller trees to start. 
Always inspect your gear.

Repetetive motions can cause strain over time. If your regularily ascending tall trees, think about upgrading to a climbing systems that can utilize more than just your upper body ie. Foot/knee ascenders.


----------



## ktmtigger (Jun 10, 2020)

Same as above but I'll add stretching. Try to stretch out everything you can as much a as you can tolerate. Back when I was climbing full time I never stretched and have paid dearly for it. Now that I mainly climb during hunting season getting loosened up makes moving and twisting way easier 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 11, 2020)

windsurferk said:


> Whenever I'm starting out a new, potentially dangerous, hobby, I like to ask those with more experience how a beginner is most likely to hurt himself to avoid having to learn the hard way! What are the most common causes of accidents among recreational climbers using MRS/DdRT?


I'm not really sure what the statistics are on this. Hard to track that sort of thing (can't go off of news stories since they rarely or never have a clue what they're talking about). Having done it for many years though, I'd guess the most common cause of gear related major injury (so not including repetitive motion injuries or twists and sprains) that doesn't include a saw is probably either poorly tied knots coming undone or tie in point failure.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jun 11, 2020)

always use a stopper knot after the blakes hitch. I have that rope as well, perfect for drt. Just double check everything before you leave the ground(carabiners locked, stopper knot, blakes is tight and holding you, saddle set up right, tie in point sturdy enough?) Throw cube w/ dynaglide throwline would be my next purchase if I was you.


----------



## windsurferk (Jun 12, 2020)

NeSurfcaster said:


> always use a stopper knot after the blakes hitch. I have that rope as well, perfect for drt. Just double check everything before you leave the ground(carabiners locked, stopper knot, blakes is tight and holding you, saddle set up right, tie in point sturdy enough?) Throw cube w/ dynaglide throwline would be my next purchase if I was you.


Thanks. I will definitely pick up a throw cube soon. Do you descend on your blake's hitch, or do you use a belay device.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 12, 2020)

Focus, concentration, strict adherence to good procedure. That's what separates amateurs from pros in anything.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 12, 2020)

windsurferk said:


> Do you descend on your blake's hitch, or do you use a belay device.


Depends how far I'm descending. If I'm going a ways down and don't need to stop to do work on the way, I'll switch to a rappel device. Saves wear and tear on your split tail. I don't use a Blake's any more but the principle is the same with any friction hitch.


----------



## CJ-7 (Nov 9, 2022)

A buntline is basically a clove hitch around your standing line. Is this what is referring to? Yea, old thread.


----------

